# Fluval Flex - Island Scape



## Patrick Crowley (29 Jan 2018)

So I finally had the chance to re-scape my Fluval Flex.  This was my very first tank in the hobby; now that my collection of tanks has grown to 3 - I was able to move all my fish and give this tank the attention it deserves.
I had in mind an island scape, using just hardscape I had already.

Like many people, I started with plastic plants.  But after discovering sites like this I soon wanted to move to real plants.
So after stripping it down and giving it a good clean, here was my blank canvas:






I’d added the 3D background when I first got the tank, it was firmly siliconed in place so it had to stay.  Besides it would match the seiryu stone I had in mind.

First the driftwood, I had 4 fairly small pieces which I wanted to look like one big piece:









Then the seiryu stones to create my island and contain the Tropica Soil, and surrounded by white sand (which was the original substrate in this tank):









Next planting.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Jan 2018)

Hi
Nice one. Very good start. Try getting some tiny pieces or smash some to add around the front. It will make extra detail really pop out.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Patrick Crowley (30 Jan 2018)

Thanks Ryan, good idea .  I learned something today, seiryu stone is hard!!!

Well, i prepped my plants:









Then planted the tank:









I have mature filter media, so I can stock it fairly soon.  Any ideas what to stock with? What would suit it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (30 Jan 2018)

Looks good
I really like that background with the hardscape stone - perhaps it doesnt look as real irl but for the camera it's perfect 

Just a note, the Anubias is in the brightest part of the tank


----------



## kadoxu (31 Jan 2018)

Patrick Crowley said:


> Any ideas what to stock with? What would suit it?


I'm trying to convince people to get Pea Puffers... but no one listens...


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (2 Feb 2018)

I love your scape and love the background as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Crowley (2 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> Looks good
> I really like that background with the hardscape stone - perhaps it doesnt look as real irl but for the camera it's perfect
> 
> Just a note, the Anubias is in the brightest part of the tank



The background is really a nice product, most importantly it is thin, so does not reduce a smallish tank anymore.  I took a short video before I installed it if anyone is interested (sorry it’s shot in portrait...)


----------



## Neil Richardson (12 Feb 2019)

Hi there, I’ve just bought a white flex and wondered where you bought your background from? Cheers Neil


----------



## Patrick Crowley (14 Feb 2019)

https://www.rockways.co.uk/b-flexi-r-flat-3d-aquarium-vivarium-backgrounds-shop/


----------

